# Any Orthodox Christian Mamas?



## PseudoDiva (Jun 15, 2009)

Just trying to see if there are other Orthodox moms on this board. I hope so!

Christ is risen! Truly He is risen!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, look in SPIRITUALITY or RELIGOUS STUDIES. They would be glad to have a new person join. Yes He Is Lord of all! Praise Jesus.


----------

